# Aegis Hero



## Timwis (17/9/20)

Also Zeus Nano on it's way but no pic of that!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## StompieZA (17/9/20)

Very excited to see what this little device can do

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (17/9/20)

Check the Geekvape Aegis Hero Pod Kit, with the compact AIO structure and the surface covered with the leather element, comfortable to hold in your palm and portable. with IP67 waterproof and shockproof, prevent the Pod Kit from dust or water, ensures a longer lifespan. the Geekvape Kit built-in 1200mAh battery and max output 45W, adopts the Buck-Boost Tech allows the stable output, you can choose the bypass or power working mode to meet the different vaping demands, the 1.5A fast charging system allows the built-in battery will be fully charged in a short time. the side panel adopts one 0.42 inch OLED screen display will show you the vaping data and charging status clearly. the Refillable Pod can hold 4ml e-juice, with convenient top e-juice refill and top airflow adjustable designs, easy to inject your favorite e-juice and adjust the intake air to your preference. there are 0.4ohm and 0.6ohm G Mesh Coils included, which will bring you the rich flavor.

*Features*:

Size: 82.9*48.15*25.4mm
Colors: Black, Blue, Gun-Metal, Red, Silver, Rainbow
Shockproof/IP67 Waterproof
Built-in 1200mAh Battery
Output Power Range: 5-45W
Working Modes: Bypass/Power
Resistance Range: 0.1-3.0ohm
0.42 inch OLED Screen Display
Working Temperature Range: -10℃~45℃
Stable Output Buck-Boost Tech
Standby Current: <10uA
Charging: DC5V/1.5A
--------------------------------------
E-Juice Capacity: 4ML
Top E-Juice Refill Design
510 Drip Tip Included
Top Airflow Adjustable
G Coils, 0.4ohm, 25-33W
G Coils, 0.6OHM, 15-25W


*Includes:*

1*Aegis Hero Pod Kit

1*G Coil Boost Formula Mesh Coil 0.4ohm

1*G Coil Boost Formula Mesh Coil 0.6ohm

1*Drip Tip

1*USB Cable

1*User Manual

1*Coil Tool


----------



## CJB85 (17/9/20)

If they do a little RBA deck for this, I would seriously look at it for an easy travel MTL setup.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Timwis (17/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> If they do a little RBA deck for this, I would seriously look at it for an easy travel MTL setup.


They do for the Boost and Boost plus so i imagine give it a month or two and there will be one failing that VXV are bound to do a third party one!


----------



## adriaanh (18/9/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aegis-hero-kit.t68649/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

adriaanh said:


> https://www.ecigssa.co.za/aegis-hero-kit.t68649/


Fancy living with her, carpets would be stained, things smashed and constantly spilt, mess everywhere but at least her mod would still work!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

It's a mini Aegis Legend Pod mod basically from what i can see

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/9/20)

Timwis said:


> Fancy living with her, carpets would be stained, things smashed and constantly spilt, mess everywhere but at least her mod would still work!



SWAMBO wouldn't be happy if I was living with her, for other reasons apart from the mess of course...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Timwis (18/9/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> SWAMBO wouldn't be happy if I was living with her, for other reasons apart from the mess of course...


Neither would me wife but not sure if the video was about the Pod Mods IP67 credentials or how accident prone she was!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

